
Ask HN: Cloud Jetsons - throwlaplace
this is a strange question but is there somewhere you can &quot;rent&quot; access to a jetson? in particular AGX Xavier and Xavier NX. the reason i&#x27;m interested is i want to benchmark some code <i>before</i> i buy one to see if it&#x27;s a suitable platform for my application.
======
thanksforfish
[https://aws.amazon.com/greengrass/ml/](https://aws.amazon.com/greengrass/ml/)

~~~
throwlaplace
>AWS IoT Greengrass makes it easy to perform machine learning inference
locally on devices

